# My Halloween as a girl PICS



## Eoraptor (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi again girls!  So many of you who read my post about my fun time Saturday night wanted to see pictures.  I finally got them uploaded!  I'm sorta embarrassed to show them, since I wasn't really prepared to dress up.  My nails weren't painted, my hair wasn't straightened, my arms weren't shaved (I've been wearing long sleeves since it's cold)...  And you can sorta see my 5  o'clock shadow since it was 10 pm.  But for 10 minutes of work, it was okay I guess.

For makeup, I wore my usual Covergirl Trublend foundation, Maybelline sweetheart rose blush, Estee Lauder illusionist mascara, and Too Faced lava gloss super black eyeliner.  I put on Covergirl violette frappe eyeshadow very heavily over the whole lid and used my bright pink Wet'n'Wild megaslicks lip color.  I was drunk when applying it and basically wanted something loud and slutty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The good news is, you can't really see my terrible job with shadow in these pics.  Haha.





Here's me posing for Holly right after I was ready to go.





Here's me with Holly (far left) and two of her roommates.  I was drinking a mango wine cooler.  Yum!





And here's me walking back to Holly's place after hours in the heels!  I'm pretending to hitch-hike by sticking my leg out to entice drivers.  Heehee

Hope you enjoyed them!


----------



## maggysfbayb (Nov 2, 2006)

hey! That´s cool!I like the last one...


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 2, 2006)

what she ^^^^^ said!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Nov 2, 2006)

Great job! And it looks like you were having a great time!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 2, 2006)

awsome looked like FUN!


----------



## Uchina (Nov 2, 2006)

You make a GORGEOUS girl!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 2, 2006)

Okay, don't you look fabulous? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like you had fun.


----------



## Bianca (Nov 2, 2006)

You did a nice job!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Nov 2, 2006)

*Great job!*

*You look SEX-AYYY!*

*Glad you had so much fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Kels823 (Nov 2, 2006)

LOL looks like you had SO much fun!!!


----------



## LolaStarz (Nov 2, 2006)

Look how cute you are in your little pink outfit...and that sure is a big wine cooler. haha. Fantastic!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks like you all had a great time!!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 2, 2006)

awwww you guys look like you had a great time!!!


----------



## noteventherain (Nov 3, 2006)

awesome!! *wish I had been at a fun Halloween party like that this year* but I have no idea how you lasted the whole night in heels though.  and from what it looks like, you have a BANGIN' body!


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 4, 2006)

Thank you everyone!  I'm so happy you think I looked good!  As for my "bangin' body", haha!  I wish!  I don't have any curves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But my friend Angie surprised me today by doing a little photoshopping on my pic!  Look what she gave me...






LOL  It made me SO happy!  What do you girls think?  A possibility?

She made another image too, with an opening in the top and cleavage showing, but I'm too embarrassed to post that! *BLUSH*


----------



## delovely (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey, looks like a lot of fun! You looked v. cute


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Nov 5, 2006)

lovely outfit! hahaha nice BOOBS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




keep it up


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 9, 2006)

HAWT!!!!!!

Thanks for sharing those pics!!


----------

